# Sage dual boiler and super jolly electronic (black x 2)



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

After the long wait I'm v happy to have taken delivery of my sdb today

First beans I used were rocko mountain (harder than most) and got them dialed in pretty quickly!

Very happy with both


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Looking good, enjoy.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice set up you must follow New Zealand


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice looking set up, I like the black sdb


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Looks good, nicely coordinated


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Nice set up you must follow New Zealand


Cheers Dave

I'm actually half South African! Same hemisphere though......


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks a great set up!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

One word...Niice! Even got the Sage knock out box. Just need the Sage naked portafilter then you'll have the full set!* 

*there's no need for the Sage Smart grinder as it's no match for yours!


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Very nice!

Looks like the cupboards were fitted around them both!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Great stuff, enjoy! As others have said looks great in black.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

v nice setup - the sdb looks great in black, good bean to start with as well.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Baaack in blaaaaack!!


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Love the look of the black SDB , one day I will treat myself to one to match my black Major









Where are black ones available? as I didn't know they came in black.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

MooMaa said:


> Where are black ones available? as I didn't know they came in black.


Pretty much everywhere that sells the silver version apart from Lakeland by the looks of it. Red is also available. John Lewis, Amazon to name a few.

I must say I prefer this in black to the standard silver. I think the silver cheapens it and makes it look like a generic kitchen gadget which is a shame since it's such a great machine.

Can you post a close up of the body @Fevmeister is it plastic? Is the silver one plastic or metal?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

risky said:


> Pretty much everywhere that sells the silver version apart from Lakeland by the looks of it. Red is also available. John Lewis, Amazon to name a few.
> 
> I must say I prefer this in black to the standard silver. I think the silver cheapens it and makes it look like a generic kitchen gadget which is a shame since it's such a great machine.
> 
> Can you post a close up of the body @Fevmeister is it plastic? Is the silver one plastic or metal?


Have to say that was my thought process too.

Its all black painted steel, no plastic anywhere as far as I see (other than the magnetically attached tamper!)

I'll post some close ups for you this evening


----------



## Casa_Espresso (Dec 2, 2011)

Fevmeister said:


> After the long wait I'm v happy to have taken delivery of my sdb today
> 
> First beans I used were rocko mountain (harder than most) and got them dialed in pretty quickly!
> 
> Very happy with both


Great set up, I have to say I was impressed with the Sage dual boiler, when a customer brought hers when she did her training with us. Amazing steam


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> Have to say that was my thought process too.
> 
> Its all black painted steel, no plastic anywhere as far as I see (other than the magnetically attached tamper!)
> 
> I'll post some close ups for you this evening


Interesting. Anyone had the casing off then? I'm thinking custom powder coat.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I thought it looked plastic from the streak marks on the front. Interesting


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I thought it looked plastic from the streak marks on the front. Interesting


Nope not plastic


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Give it a proper clean then


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

your cloth must have been damp when you wiped it down, wring it out more.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Black cars are the same. Look amazing for about an hour after you clean them, but show every scratch, water mark, bit of dust, swear and bird crap. Hence the number of silver cars on the road - boring but practical.

My advice - make sure you don't let a bird crap on your Sage.

Mark another one up to the growing ranks of Sage DB converts!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

yeah i only have one brown microfibre cloth and it got wet pretty quickly, wiping out milk jug/portafilter/cups (after rinsing) when i was getting to grips with the machine. I wiped it down with it before I took pics and turned it off.

Didnt look so dirty in person but certainly shows up on camera, i bought some more brown microfibres today on my lunch so itll be getting a thorough buffing this evening!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

More importantly hows the cup from it?!?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> More importantly hows the cup from it?!?


Only put the rocko mountain through it but in a short timehad it in a pretty good place:

18> 40 in 32s

upped the temp on lee's recommendation to 94c

One thing i did want to ask was whether something like a rocko mountain quite lightly roasted (relatively) is prone to clumping?

Was getting a fair amount from the SJ

Dont usually like fruitier/light roasts so not sure why i started with the rocko!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You will get clumping as you have to grind the Rocko very fine


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Is the grinder brand new? Will probably settle down a bit once the burrs wear in.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> You will get clumping as you have to grind the Rocko very fine


That'll be why then, thanks friend

I have it about 2-3 inches on the collar away from the burrs touching!

I'm switching to rave colombian suarez this evening for something darker, so will expect to coarsen up.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Fevmeister

Don't think I've seen brown microfibre cloths before, where did you purchase yours from please?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> @Fevmeister
> 
> Don't think I've seen brown microfibre cloths before, where did you purchase yours from please?


Marks & Spencer bro


----------

